# im really starting to love this fly fishing stuff



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 17, 2007)

I was invited to a flyfishers club picnic that took place yesterday out at big meadows trailhead in the seqoia national forest. i thought i wouldnt have any fun but oh man! lemme tell you all about it. when i got there, there was a lady from the usfs talking about a creek restoration project taking place there in the meadows. i didnt get much of a chance to listen to her. after that, we went on a small hike/picture contest. i took some pictures, not intending to submit them because i am not a member. turns out, they wanted me to submit them anyways. these are the tow i sumitted.







and this is the one that won!






this was my prize. its not much but hey, its free. it didnt come with the flies. i put those in there afterwards.











after that, there was a casting contest. everyone said i should compete but being embarassed of my novice cast, i said nah. they pressured me to show them my cast. i did and one guy threw up. lol. just kidding. but it was ugly. well there was a man there acclaimed by all to be the best caster and casting instructor in california. he spent about 2 hours with me and had me throwing loops so tight i could thread a needle. needless to say, i didnt compete in the casting contest. it was over before i could cast. well next we had lunch and after that was the fly tying contest. i didnt enter in that either cause i dont know how to tie a fly. there were some catches though. you couldnt use materials storebought except thread. everything had to be scavanged from the area. points were awarded for origionality, durability and fishability. extra points were given if the fly was tied in hand. to see what some of the guys came up with was amazing. after all was said and done, we went fishing and i caught some beautiful brookies. now they are not big, but they dont get big in that stream.
















those were the only ones i remembered to take pics of. lol. needless to say, i had a great time and i am still solid on the fact that i will be fly fishing the rest of my life.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 17, 2007)

that is awesome! who are the photos of? Dad?


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 18, 2007)

no thats not my dad. that is roger. i met him there. we talked alot and plan to do alot of fishing together.


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2007)

Good report Bud! 
That is awesome that the guy spent two hours with you teaching you how to cast! That is huge $$$ if you were to pay someone! Keep up the good work!


----------

